# 93571 denial



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Aug 9, 2011)

I just received a denial from Medicare for a 93571 
Here is how it was billed
92980-RC
93458-26-59
99223-25
93571-RC
Dr said he did the FFR on the RC  Thanks Nancy


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 9, 2011)

n.anselmo@yahoo.com said:


> I just received a denial from Medicare for a 93571
> Here is how it was billed
> 92980-RC
> 93458-26-59
> ...




You should not need the modifer (RC) for 93571.

HTH


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you, we thought you had to put the modifier on


----------



## deeva456 (Aug 10, 2011)

93571 has a technical and professional component. You will need to bill 93571 with modifier 26. 

Dolores, CCC - CPC


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for your help!


----------

